# How many bubbles per second?



## tommyleestaples (7 Apr 2010)

I have a 33 US gallon aquarium with quite a few plants. I am using pressurised CO2 that goes off during the night. 

My PH is about 7.4 and I would like to reduce to around 7. My KH is 12 d and GH is 18 d.

How many bubbles per second would you recommend on my tank? I am using a bubble counter.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Apr 2010)

Tommy 

I dont think anybody can predict as to how many bps are required for any tank - its trail and error method. The quantity of gas required is determined by the uptake of the plants - few plants small quantity of gas, heavily planted a lot more. The best way is to have drop checkers, I assume you have some and to monitor the change in colouration as you increase or decrease the amount of bps - please don't forget that the dc are for indication purposes only and the best way to check the colouration is to remove them and place them infront of a piece of white paper.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chump54 (7 Apr 2010)

also the bubble counter is a good way to monitor your adjustments... 2 bps is twice the amount of CO2 as 1 bps... I know it's obvious but it's useful to think of it that way when your making adjustments. start low and increase slowly, think about the health of your livestock. If you haven't got any livestock go high!
I have 31 us gallons and about 2ish bps... but yours might be different sized bubbles so its not that straight forward.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2010)

Yeh try and see is pretty much the only way.  Two bps should be a good starting point.

Sam


----------

